# Do 1080p theatrical cuts of the original Star Wars trilogy exist?



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Apologies in advance if this isn't "geek related"

I wanted to know if there are any HD star wars versions that have no alterations from Lucas


----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)

No, however the original theatrical versions were released on DVD as part of a limited edition offering in 2006.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

oubliette said:


> No, however the original theatrical versions were released on DVD as part of a limited edition offering in 2006.


But it's in absolutely horrible quality.

But no Lucas was butt hurt that some people would rather watch the originals then his bazillion edit versions and refused to release the originals.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a bummer. I mean doing the edits in the first place in one thing, but then ruining everybody else's chance to see the two versions and decide for themselves...Proves he's just messing with people because he can. Have you guys seen The Phantom Edit?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

There's a 720 rip on the Internets, but that's the best you can get.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I had the 2006 DVD set of the original trilogy. Bought it at Costco for $9.99 and it had the unaltered versions. I ended up selling it to a pawn shop three years later lol.

It's stupid how George Lucas won't even release DVD versions of his "revisions." It's only on Blu-Ray, so you _have_ to buy them that way if you want any Star Wars fix at all. I also am pretty bitter about him not releasing the unaltered versions in both SD and HD. Directors release the director's cut along with the theatrical cut. Lucas just wants to make everyone forget that the original originals even existed.

Luckily I still have my Star Wars trilogy on VHS (the pre'97 ones). But, it's getting tiresome waiting and expecting for a high quality version to be released.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Disney owns it now, and you can bet that unless they've entered into some contract with Lucas that prevents them from rereleasing the original cut, they'll make boat loads of money rereleasing it. I'll bet they'll wait until a little while before episode VII comes out, when there's already some hype building to further boost sales, and at the same time to get tons of extra hype and excitement for episode VII. Heck, if they're smart, they'd include some bonus features that would preview the new movies and/or provide some behind the scenes type things.

edit*
Quick search came up with this:



> Well, it turns out that further _Star Wars_ home video releases are tied up in a tricky bit of legal shambles, as 20th Century Fox still owns *Episode IV: A New Hope*. Hit the jump for more.
> 
> With the release of a new _Star Wars _in 2015, it's safe to assume that there's some money to be made in also releasing some sort of box set of the films around that time. Though Disney is now in control of the _Star Wars _empire, Fox will still release *Attack of the Clones* and *Revenge of the Sith* in 3D next year. Per THR, Fox owns the distribution rights to _Star Wars: A New Hope_ in perpetuity in all media worldwide. They also hold theatrical, nontheatrical and home video rights to the other _Star Wars_ films through May 2020, but their ownership of _A New Hope_ is without an end date.
> 
> ...


http://collider.com/fox-owns-star-wars/

I'm confident they'll work something out before episode VII comes out; there's too much money in for the both of them not to.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm actually excited about the new Disney versions. Mainly because I know they have a better shot at not screwing it up compared to Lucas. If they capture the right vibe with a good story and good acting. Who knows though.


----------

